# First Jerry



## cda (May 1, 2015)

First Jerry

Now the telethon

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2015/05/01/muscular-dystrophy-association-ends-labor-day-television-telethon/26709717/

Where is the world going!!!!!!!


----------



## ICE (May 1, 2015)

The last time that I saw Mr. Lewis he didn't look so good.  That might have something to do with it.


----------



## Wayne (May 1, 2015)

First Jerry

Jerry Lewis hasn't hosted in about five years.  Some say he was fired and some say he resigned.   At any rate he is not in the best of health.


----------

